# HTML Link - Automatisch mit Text/Titel füllen



## MaxReeb (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seid kurzem mit Wordpress und sammle Links für verschiedene Themen.

Ist es mit HTML möglich das der Link-Text automatisch gefüllt wird?
<a href="https://www.w3schools.com">Manueller Text</a>
<a href="https://www.w3schools.com">HTML > Head > Title > Automatisch befüllen?</a>

Oder wäre das eine Sache für PHP oder JavaScript?

Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## EuroCent (15. Januar 2018)

Nein mit HTML ist es nicht möglich.
Entweder via PHP oder JS


----------

